# newfoundland range



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

Can anyone tell me the shortest drive to the Newfoundland Range from salt lake? I have always wanted to explore it, but I am not sure if there is access through the govt. facilities to the south of the range. Do I need to approach it from the north side?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I went there once, looking for coyotes.. I went in from the north and maybe illegally by accident. 

I went along the east end of the military range and then in from the north, acrossed the tracks past the Bangerter pumps.










I think you can come in from the west, from the Wendover side. Be careful along the main line railroad tracks. Those frieght trains roll quickly out there.

Hopefully somebody will chime in with more experience..


----------



## Rictanica (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks sawsman! On google earth I can see a road in on the south side of the range, but I dont know if there is legal access that way. I think I found a way via the hogups to the north a couple years ago while checking that range out, but that is a heck-of-a long ways to go. I wonder who I would contact to find out if the way you went is legal. Was it posted? I saw where another guy went out that way and said you were good unless you left the dirt road.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

I have been there from the North via Snowville and Kelton and access road along the tracks, but a long drive from Salt Lake... 

South end of the Newfies is an active bombing range, so no access from the South.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont remember seeing any signs.. this link says there are. Check it out.

http://www.willhiteweb.com/utah/desert_ ... ns_384.htm


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I was at Lucin on the West end of the road that goes across the causeway a couple weeks ago. There was a sign that said it would take you to the “old railroad bed” whatever that means. It was a long ways from anywhere and the road really didn't look very good.
I did commute the Lakeside route for a few months one year. I helped weld together the impeller housings and motor bases on the pumps. Nearly froze to death.


----------

